# Puerto Rico info



## Karen G (Jun 4, 2014)

We've booked a cruise that leaves from and returns to Puerto Rico in November. We'll be spending two nights in PR after the cruise and would appreciate any info that you want to share about things to do and see.  We're staying at the Sheraton Old San Juan across the street from the cruise dock.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 4, 2014)

Karen, On Cruise Critic there is a Puerto Rico section. If you haven't, you should go there to check things out. Among others, there is a thread about a food tour/dinnertime in Old San Juan that sounds interesting.

I've been, but it was over 30 years ago, so I'm sure it has changed a lot.  What probably hasn't changed is the headlights on the cars. Check them out. 

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, Fern. That's a great source of information.


----------



## post-it (Jun 6, 2014)

Karen would you please report back on this hotel and location? We're also doing a cruise out of San Juan and I'm not sure best location for 3 days.

Thanks


----------



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2014)

post-it said:


> Karen would you please report back on this hotel and location? We're also doing a cruise out of San Juan and I'm not sure best location for 3 days.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I will.


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Bacardi distillery tour*

There is a ferry that goes across the bay to the Bacardi distillery. You can sample rum, take the tour, and learn about the history of the Bacardi company. I found this very interesting. The ferry takes you to the town of Cunado, where Bacardi is located.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 9, 2014)

We did the Carnival Victory Southern Caribbean cruise out of Old San Juan in November 2009 and loved it, along with Old San Juan (OSJ).  Post cruise, we stayed at the El Convento and highly recommend it after the cruise to get a taste of OSJ.

http://www.elconvento.com/?donotdisplayagain=1


The Sheraton Hotel is very convenient Pre-Cruise, or even Post-Cruise. It is literally across the street from where you will probably board the ship and disembark.  Check out the photo's:

http://www.sheratonoldsanjuan.com/


Right down the street from the Sheraton is a Brewery/Restaurant that has great food and beer.  We still talk about the spiny lobster that we had there - it was sweet:

http://www.oldharborbrewery.com/default.html


As stated, take the Bacardi tour, it was really interesting.  You take a ferry across the bay and then a van/cab to the Distillery. From TripAdvisor: "This free tour was more than I expected!!! Getting there was not bad by ferry from Old San Juan ($.5 one way) and then taking a shared shuttle/van for $3 each. Or you can take a cab for a little more.". We enjoyed the tour and the history:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...rdi_Distillery_Tour-San_Juan_Puerto_Rico.html


If you have the time, visit/tour at least one of the two NPS old Spanish forts in OSJ:

http://www.nps.gov/nr/twhp/wwwlps/lessons/60sanjuan/60sanjuan.htm


If your ship goes to St Lucia, and I'm sure it will, make sure to schedule a tour with Cosol, which is highly, highly recommended. He had several newer vans for us, the old blue van for the drinks (booze & water), he feed us local food at one of the many stops, and we also took small boats over to a beach on the other side of the Pitons for some beach/swim time.  Rated #1 on TripAdvisor for a good reason, check it out:

http://www.cosol-tours.com/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...Tours-Castries_Castries_Quarter_St_Lucia.html

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1396528


Lastly, as stated, be sure to check out Cruise Critic for more details and to register for your Roll Call:

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/index.php


Enjoy the Mojito's & Plantain's = Yummy


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 9, 2014)

Also, while you are checking out the City of San Juan, PR., on cruise critics please read the reviews about the cruise line and the ship you are sailing on.

Enjoy your cruise, fall is a nice time to take a cruise.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 9, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Also, while you are checking out the City of San Juan, PR., on cruise critics please read the reviews about the cruise line and the ship you are sailing on.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise, fall is a nice time to take a cruise.


Except that it's hurricane season in the Caribbean , but Shh, we don't want to scare the OP.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2014)

I've posted this before, but this absolutely _UNIQUE_ property in Old San Juan is an unbelievable place to stay in a world of cookie-cutter hotels. Continental Breakfast, chef on staff if you want more, wine in the evenings, cockatoos, artist owned. She'll send you home with one of her prints. We stayed there pre-cruise a few years ago, and have been back twice. http://www.thegalleryinn.com/ or book through your favorite booking engine.

Jim


----------



## LisaH (Jun 9, 2014)

We took the TUG Cruise last year and stayed at the Ritz Carlton after the cruise. It was a fine hotel and we were pretty satisfied with the accommodation and service. Sheraton, as other pointed out, is very convenient for pre and post cruise stays. I would not hesitate to stay there. 
BTW, we took the Cosol trip in St Lucia and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## post-it (Aug 5, 2014)

We're staying at the B & B center city for 4 nights, would you recommend renting a car or just use taxi?


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 6, 2014)

post-it said:


> We're staying at the B & B center city for 4 nights, would you recommend renting a car or just use taxi?


If your going to spent all your time in OSJ, you don't need a car you can easily walk to everything, in fact I doubt that you would want a car.  The only time you'll need a cab is when you go to/from the airport, or if your staying in OSJ before/after a cruise, in which case use a cab rather than wheeling your luggage on those brick streets (been-there & done-that).

If you plan on getting out of OSJ, then you will need a car.


----------



## post-it (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Ron- yes staying after a cruise.  

Are they any suggestions on what we might want to see outside of OSJ?  This would help make a car rental decision.


----------



## post-it (Aug 11, 2014)

I think we found B&B to stay at.

Can anyone fill me in on the cell situation for PR and also what type of communication will I have on the ship?  My DH will need to check with work along the way.


----------



## Fairwinds (Sep 26, 2014)

post-it said:


> Thanks Ron- yes staying after a cruise.
> 
> Are they any suggestions on what we might want to see outside of OSJ?  This would help make a car rental decision.



PR has some wonderful beaches and I think a trip up to the rain forest is a fun drive.

http://www.usatoday.com/experience/caribbean/best-of-caribbean/best-beaches-of-puerto-rico/8466163/


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't know about the cell situation for PR, but I can tell you it is generally very expensive on shipboard. Is it possible for your husband to use email instead? While WiFi is also not free, it is much lower cost than cell service, and sometimes in various ports there is very inexpensive wifi service at the port. There may also be telephone stations which have lower cost telephone service available at ports.

Fern



post-it said:


> I think we found B&B to stay at.
> 
> Can anyone fill me in on the cell situation for PR and also what type of communication will I have on the ship?  My DH will need to check with work along the way.


----------



## post-it (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes we do plan on the rain forest.

We may be able to get away with email while onboard.  I did some research on PR and it seems Verizon does have coverage but very slow.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 26, 2014)

Internet on cruise ships is satellite based and expensive and slow. We usually buy a bundle of about 200 minutes for close to $100 depending on the length of the cruise and number of ports. Half a buck a minute for roughly dial-up speed. 

Jim


----------

